# OMG!! chat box on APC home page



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just happened to go back to the home page to log back into the DFW section and noticed there is a chat box. Didn't see how to join the conversation but how cool.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

The input section is on the left of the window.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes the typing box is on the left side of that screen, or you could click the ChatBox Full button at the top of the screen. Or just click here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/misc.php?do=cchatbox


----------

